# Synthmaster Full Version $10 for USA only at Guitar Center



## paulmatthew (Jan 1, 2017)

Get it while it's hot . I just saw a post on Facebook about this . It looks like Synthmaster the full version is available for $10 at Guitar Center. I think it's a flash sale that will only last a few hours . http://www.guitarcenter.com/KV331-Audio/SynthMaster-Software-Download.gc


----------



## Mikelo (Jan 1, 2017)

This item doesn't currently ship to United Kingdom. ..... Even though it's a digital download... Bummer!


----------



## pmcrockett (Jan 1, 2017)

Guitar Center's privacy policy indicates that they'll give identifying personal info to advertisers, so I'll pass.


----------



## Saxer (Jan 1, 2017)

Not to Germany too...


----------



## storyteller (Jan 1, 2017)

Cool. Just ordered.


----------



## novaburst (Jan 1, 2017)

Synthmaster is down load only


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 1, 2017)

pmcrockett said:


> Guitar Center's privacy policy indicates that they'll give identifying personal info to advertisers, so I'll pass.


 That's lousy. I was not aware of that.


----------



## davidgary73 (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks Paul for the info and Blessed New Year 2017. 

Unfortunately, can't add to cart if we're not in US or A.


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi i bought Synthmaster yesterday from GC.
I use DP9.12 OSX Yosemite
installed and Authorized Synthmaster, I can't get DP to see Synthmaster Synth as AU or VST
This seems like a $10 headache at the moment.........
Synthmaster FX shows up but failed examination,it loads but if I have it as an effect no Audio passes thru,what's the problem?

I contacted KV331 tech support via their form but it bounced back to me,Delivery to the following recipients failed permanently: Unauthenticated email from yahoo.com is not accepted due to domain's
550-5.7.1 DMARC policy.


Buying this so far seems like the kind of no brainer I didn't want..........


* *UPDATE* *
I trashed Synthmaster,downloaded and reinstalled again and now it's working!
Something must have been corrupted on the 1st install,all's good now.

Thanks,
KG


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 2, 2017)

Any opinions on this synth? Looks cool, but do I need it... owning Omni, Alchemy, Absynth, Massive, FM8.....


----------



## storyteller (Jan 2, 2017)

jtnyc said:


> Any opinions on this synth? Looks cool, but do I need it... owning Omni, Alchemy, Absynth, Massive, FM8.....


Prior to this sale I had not looked at other synths outside of the ones you've mentioned (since I already owned them). But, to be perfectly honest, after buying & diving into Synthmaster last night and watching the videos on it, I would have paid full price for it. I think it is a very worthy addition. It is much different than all of the synths you mentioned and I can definitely understand why it was voted best synth in 2016 on MusicTech. Hope that helps.


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 2, 2017)

jtnyc said:


> Any opinions on this synth? Looks cool, but do I need it... owning Omni, Alchemy, Absynth, Massive, FM8.....


 
Synthmaster is very nice and at $10 it's a total no brainer!
I have all of the synths you mentioned plus most of U-he's,currently I'm obsessed with Diva,The Zebras and Bazille. Believe it or not even if Synthmaster wasn't $10 it would still hold it's own with these other gems!


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 2, 2017)

It's there sonically with U-he iMHO , some actually prefer it. If you don't own any things similar I would think you would get some very good use out of it.

I also wonder if this was authorized by KV because they just had their own sale at I believe 30% off on their website either something isn't kosher or maybe KV is in trouble, or it was a GC F up ?


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks guys - I'll grab it -)


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 2, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> It's there sonically with U-he iMHO , some actually prefer it. If you don't own any things similar I would think you would get some very good use out of it.
> 
> I also wonder if this was authorized by KV because they just had their own sale at I believe 30% off on their website either something isn't kosher or maybe KV is in trouble, or it was a GC F up ?




Well considering you get the codes to unlock ,download and authorize Synthmaster from KV331 I'm sure this is totally legitimate.fwiw GC had a similar bargain sale a year or or so ago that was a problem for the developer so the promotion was axed abruptly(was it Sugarbytes? I can't remember)So imo if KV331 wasn't down with this all the way they would have told GC to end this a few days ago...... 
There's supposed to be a Synthmaster 3 release in a couple of months so KV331 is probably looking at this as a way to get more users for the SM3 upgrade and release.....


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 2, 2017)

Bought it a few hours ago, still haven't received any download instructions. Does anyone know if I can just download the demo version and then authorize it once I get the serial number?


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 2, 2017)

davidgary73 said:


> Thanks Paul for the info and Blessed New Year 2017.
> 
> Unfortunately, can't add to cart if we're not in US or A.


Happy New Year David! Bummer that it's only for US customers only . I'll change the thread name


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 2, 2017)

jtnyc said:


> Bought it a few hours ago, still haven't received any download instructions. Does anyone know if I can just download the demo version and then authorize it once I get the serial number?


You can demo it , but I think you will have to download the full version from KV331 since it will come with many more presets . This synth is somewhat underrated and can do many different types of synthesis. It's kind of a Frankenstein of many synths features and nearly anything can be modulated which is why it's users love it . It can be a CPU hog depending on the patch structure , but sounds quite nice .


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks Paul


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jan 2, 2017)

Sonically up there with UHe? Really? I listened to the demos on earbuds and it seemed a little meh. I'd prefer to be wrong though. UHe seems to have a special sound.


----------



## Chandler (Jan 3, 2017)

Synthmaster sounds amazing and at this price it is a no brainer, unless you have tons of synths already. I'm surprised it is going for such a low price, but its good for whomever can get it. 

Keep in mind Synthmaster one will be released soon which will have a simpler interface and will add wavetables, making it even more powerful. The upgrade from synthmaster is only about $30 or $40, so for $50 or less you'll be able to get an amazing sounding synth that can do wavetables, VA, FM, PM and plays samples.


----------

